# Does anyone know what color green i need for my boat?



## Good Ol Sarge (May 13, 2011)

Hey guys! I have a few accessories I need to paint. Along with a few scratches on my boat. I want all the paint to match my boats color. I have a grizzly tracker but am not sure what color green it is? I found parkers duck boat paint on cabelas website. Does anyone know what color green the grizzly tracker is? Or what color would closely match it? Thanks!


----------



## Mike P (May 14, 2011)

From their website 

Exterior
Available in optional Woodland or Grassland pattern camouflage paint
No-glare Forest Green paint

Here is a link to where I found it
https://www.trackerboats.com/boat/features_options.cfm?boat=3302


----------



## parkerdog (May 14, 2011)

Good Ol Sarge said:


> Hey guys! I have a few accessories I need to paint. Along with a few scratches on my boat. I want all the paint to match my boats color. I have a grizzly tracker but am not sure what color green it is? I found parkers duck boat paint on cabelas website. Does anyone know what color green the grizzly tracker is? Or what color would closely match it? Thanks!



Good luck matching it. Out of the three boats I had to choose from, they all were the woodland camo but two definately had a grey background and the one I bought has a sorta tan background. Didn't see that option anywhere and I wish it was red! LOL

Sam, 
parker is the dog/best friend


----------



## Good Ol Sarge (May 14, 2011)

I bought that color green in a spray can that the website says. I tested it out and wasn't even close to the color of the boat. I bought a few others too but none are really a good match. The parkers hunter green looks too dark but the others look way too light. But that's just what it looks like on the computer. Maybe I'll try the hunter green and see how that works.


----------



## Mike P (May 14, 2011)

Have ya tried calling a tracker dealer and asking if they sell a touchup can?


----------



## Huntndogs (May 14, 2011)

I bought a can of the Tracker green from a dealer. They are proud of that stuff, I think I paid $20.00 for one can. Now I touch up with Krylon camo green.


----------



## Good Ol Sarge (May 14, 2011)

I havnt called tracker... I was a little afraid to, because the first time I called to get one of their accessories for the versa track mount system, it was for the rod holder and in catalog it said it was 30 or 40 bucks. But when I spoke with tracker they asked if I was original buyer. I said no and I bought it off a guy, then he told me the price in the catalog was only for original buyers and for the same rod holders for me would be 70 bucks! They aren't worth more than 20 bucks! So I said no thanks. So I don't think I really want to ask them how much for the paint. Maybe I'll call tomoro but I don't have my hopes up.


----------



## Waterwings (May 15, 2011)

> ...he told me the price in the catalog was only for original buyers and for the same rod holders for me would be 70 bucks!...




That sounds like a load of bullcrap on their part. Did the catalog have anything on it stating "For original owners only", or something to that effect? I don't see how they could possibly enforce that practice.


----------



## Good Ol Sarge (May 15, 2011)

I didn't see anything stating that. Website and catalog had same price but when I called I thought it was rediculus. Who knows. I'll get something better for cheaper.


----------



## i8achaire (Jun 27, 2011)

I was the one that actually designed the woodland and grassland for tracker boats and painted them for a long time. The grassland did look good but they said slop it on and get it out the door. 
The paints where non-glare forest green, charcoal green, marsh grass and mud brown for grassland. Non glare forest green had a glare and I had to lightly sand it, before that I just used forest green.
Tracker has these paints made just for their boats and are really picky who gets them. Stencils too but they are easy to make

if you are anywhere around the bolivar/Springfield mo. area I might have a few cans of each...or gallons
James Parker


----------



## lovedr79 (Jun 28, 2011)

I used krylon olive green. Its the closet I can get. Rustolem has one too that is close. But I tried 5 different paints and those are the closest.


----------



## ftcox (Jun 28, 2016)

I had a casting platform made for my Grizzly.
I got this formula from local Tracker dealer.
I took it to a PPG automotive paint supplier and it mixed perfectly.
Makes a quart:
PPG Custom Mix Tracker Green
HW-10-WHI @ 67.2
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
ALK-200 [email protected]


----------

